# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Lỗi khi mở Artcam 9

## thwcs

Các bác cho em hỏi khi khởi động Artcam 9 thì bị lỗi như hình là do gì vậy?
Em đã cài lại máy nhưng vẫn bị ạ!
Trân trọng cảm ơn!

----------


## tcltcl15

Mình xài chương trình diệt virus avg cứ bị nó xóa cái file acq.dll hoài. Bác chỉ cần tắt chương trình diệt virus bác đang xài rồi copy lại file acq.dll ở file ***** vào thư mục artcam là được.

----------

thwcs

----------


## sieunhim

mo muốn tắt av thì thêm nó vào mục loại trừ

----------

